# SLAM DEATH hated by many loved by few



## livesworthliving (May 15, 2010)

I grew up appreciating all types of music. but over the years i have grown to appreciate a very different sound that some either love or hate. and knowing this id like to share this with the community to either love or hate. this music referred to as slam death which is basically a evolution of heavy guitar technical drums and guttural vocals which produce some of the most brutal music in existence. all i ask is you give this music a chance and listen all the way threw before judging and once again this is not for everyone. they are all great songs


----------



## 6bummin6it6 (Feb 1, 2016)

it took six years but i heard you, this shit is great.


----------



## Johny (Mar 4, 2016)

Dude I love me some death metal and thrash, not really sure about all the sugener stuff but jam everything from cannibal corpse death decide morbid Angel to decapitated and rings of saturn.


----------

